# Query in AUS work permit visa 457



## 63401 (Dec 19, 2013)

.................................


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

What qualifications are "2 yrs of +2" and "1 year of long term coaching"?

Taking the IELTS is the simplest way of meeting the English language requirement or if you're paid above AUD 96,400 pa you'd be exempt.


----------



## 63401 (Dec 19, 2013)

ok ok..........................


----------

